# marlin bullseye replacement question



## biggdogg (Aug 10, 2012)

i lucked into a late 70's marlin 30-30 that is in pristene condition except for one problem. apparently, one of the previous owners thought the bullseye was where you put the sling swivel stud. well after they figured out that that isn't what it's there for, they filled in the hole with epoxy. how hard is it to drill out the epoxy and replace the bullseye? or should i leave it like it is?


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 10, 2012)

Stock #550-320-101WB, Brownells has them, just take your time, and have fun.


----------

